# nu-mi plac romanii care au parasit romania si acum fac pe smecherii.



## Bill08

Hi!

I hope I'm doing this right, it's my first time here! Could someone help me translate this please? My friend sent it to me.

'nu-mi plac romanii care au parasit romania si acum fac pe smecherii.'

thanks alot!


----------



## jazyk

I don't like Romanians who have left Romanian and now think they are so clever, or something like that.


----------



## Bill08

Thank you very much Jazyk! I think my friend was trying to be funny!


----------



## lucigalati

Bill08 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I hope I'm doing this right, it's my first time here! Could someone help me translate this please? My friend sent it to me.
> 
> 'nu-mi plac romanii care au parasit romania si acum fac pe smecherii.'
> 
> thanks alot!



"I don't like Romanians that left Romania and now they think they are somebody (clever)."


----------

